
My Startup Failed, I Lost Everything. Here’s What I Learned: - JayTsa
https://medium.com/@StartupJourney/my-startup-failed-i-lost-everything-heres-what-i-learned-44658a116464
======
duxup
It's just a list of things he thinks he did wrong but really no explanation as
to why those were the wrong things to do. Some are perhaps a bit obvious as to
why they might hurt .. but it just ends up as a list of sort of truisms...

We don't know what the product even was, maybe that list hurt him, maybe he
was selling solid gold propeller beanies ...

~~~
mc32
Well it’s one founder’s mussings on why they failed. Just getting it out of
their system. Maybe it was therapeutic for them. Maybe other people will say
“aha!”

There is no expectation or obligation for anyone to have a unified theory on
business failure. It’s okay to just have a personal story.

~~~
duxup
No problem with a guy telling his story. I'm just saying there's no reason for
me as a reader get anything out of it as we don't even get good explanations
on why doing X, Y, or Z failed. Just for me as a reader a startup failure
story not including the product / market ... could have been entirely the
product / market for all we know.

